# First RDA Troll V2



## Vape0206 (5/9/16)

Morning Vapesters

Soo.. I started vaping a few months ago with a pico kit. I currently have a vtc mini with a metropolis sub ohm tank. Ive never vaped from an rta or rda. Ive heard many people say that there is nothing that compares to a dripper. 

Ive been browsing and the troll v2 caught my eye. Im just looking for some advice on which way to go about choosing a dripper or if anyone has a troll v2 you could maybe list the pros and cons? 

TIA 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Morning Vapesters
> 
> Soo.. I started vaping a few months ago with a pico kit. I currently have a vtc mini with a metropolis sub ohm tank. Ive never vaped from an rta or rda. Ive heard many people say that there is nothing that compares to a dripper.
> 
> ...



I did a review a few months back here : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wotofo-troll-v2.t24852/ it excels at making clouds but with the right build the flavour is nice.


----------



## Vape0206 (5/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I did a review a few months back here : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wotofo-troll-v2.t24852/ it excels at making clouds but with the right build the flavour is nice.


Thanks guy.. Will check out asap

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (5/9/16)

I haven't ever used a Troll RDA before, however, not all drippers have great flavour.

So that is something to keep in mind, also the coils you have in there and the way you have it all setup (airflow, wick etc.) will play a role too.
For example, my Aeolus Lite has better flavour than the Mutation X V5 - both are 22mm drippers and both have adjustable airflow and I have played with the airflow on both.


----------



## Vape0206 (6/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I haven't ever used a Troll RDA before, however, not all drippers have great flavour.
> 
> So that is something to keep in mind, also the coils you have in there and the way you have it all setup (airflow, wick etc.) will play a role too.
> For example, my Aeolus Lite has better flavour than the Mutation X V5 - both are 22mm drippers and both have adjustable airflow and I have played with the airflow on both.


In your opinion, based on your experience.. What is the best type of coil for flavour

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barno van der Westhuizen (6/9/16)

I got the Troll v1 from a friend ,was never a fan of the idea but after a few months of using it ,I just went and got the Troll v2.
Both of them are awesome to me ,but since they are the only rba's that I've used I can only say that the clouds and the flavor are awesome for me.


----------



## Vape0206 (6/9/16)

Barno van der Westhuizen said:


> I got the Troll v1 from a friend ,was never a fan of the idea but after a few months of using it ,I just went and got the Troll v2.
> Both of them are awesome to me ,but since they are the only rba's that I've used I can only say that the clouds and the flavor are awesome for me.


How much difference is the v2 from the v1

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barno van der Westhuizen (6/9/16)

The air flow is a lot more open as well as the juice well is about double the size and the it has a velocity style deck and that's awesome.
And that's on the v2


----------



## Vape0206 (6/9/16)

Troll V2 it is.. Love the fact that you have tons of airflow to play with

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barno van der Westhuizen (6/9/16)

When it comes to the air flow I like the angled slots more same as the v1


----------



## PsyCLown (6/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> In your opinion, based on your experience.. What is the best type of coil for flavour
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



I still have a looot of different types of coils to play with, however you can't go wrong with Clapton coils.
Claptons are like the standard when it comes to flavour - apparently some of the other exotic builds are just as good or better however I have yet to try them and can't confirm that.


----------



## Vape0206 (6/9/16)

Im currently vaping on the gclapton coil head from atom vapes.. The flavour is good but i need more sooo my next mission will be to get me an rda. Once i save up for it lol

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (7/9/16)

Best overall dripper is a GOON rda.. flava when u want.. cloud when u want and combo with thee best build deck ever 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (7/9/16)

Then when u want to boost flava.. invest in fused claptons

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (7/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> Best overall dripper is a GOON rda.. flava when u want.. cloud when u want and combo with thee best build deck ever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Would love it but im on a student budget and the goon is exactly cheap lol

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (7/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Would love it but im on a student budget and the goon is exactly cheap lol
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Well it depends.. buying new is not the only option.. also buying authentic is also not the only option

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (7/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> Well it depends.. buying new is not the only option.. also buying authentic is also not the only option
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I like buying new.. And authentic.. Lol.. But I'll see what happens

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaporeon (5/10/16)

Keep in mind that the Troll V2 doesn't support single coil builds for the airflow (Something I'm a little disappointed by) and the posts are spread out quite far apart from one another. Making micro coils need excessive wraps or having to alternate to spaced coils instead. 

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (5/10/16)

Vaporeon said:


> Keep in mind that the Troll V2 doesn't support single coil builds for the airflow (Something I'm a little disappointed by) and the posts are spread out quite far apart from one another. Making micro coils need excessive wraps or having to alternate to spaced coils instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


Why not just make longer leads and bend them a bit if you want to run smaller coils?


----------



## Yiannaki (5/10/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Morning Vapesters
> 
> Soo.. I started vaping a few months ago with a pico kit. I currently have a vtc mini with a metropolis sub ohm tank. Ive never vaped from an rta or rda. Ive heard many people say that there is nothing that compares to a dripper.
> 
> ...



My suggestion would be to consider an RDTA - on par in terms of flavour with a dripper, and far more convenient. Go for the Avocado 24 in your case as the Limitless Plus looks a little silly on the VTC.


----------



## Vape0206 (5/10/16)

Yiannaki said:


> My suggestion would be to consider an RDTA - on par in terms of flavour with a dripper, and far more convenient. Go for the Avocado 24 in your case as the Limitless Plus looks a little silly on the VTC.


This was posted a while ago and actually did go for the avo 24.. Im currently running a griffin 25 on a cuboid.. Looking to get me the smok alien with a limitless combo 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (5/10/16)

Vape0206 said:


> This was posted a while ago and actually did go for the avo 24.. Im currently running a griffin 25 on a cuboid.. Looking to get me the smok alien with a limitless combo
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



woops! well good choice


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/11/16)

Got me one of these today... it's f*&%ing fantastic! I thought the TFV8 had some chops on it - this baby kicks ass proper!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior (15/11/16)

I've had the troll v2 for almost 6 months now and have not put it down since. Running 7 wrap fused claptons clocking at 0.27ohm. Beautiful vape with killer clouds. I especially enjoy the mouthpiece, nice and big (thats what she said)  



Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (16/11/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Morning Vapesters
> 
> Soo.. I started vaping a few months ago with a pico kit. I currently have a vtc mini with a metropolis sub ohm tank. Ive never vaped from an rta or rda. Ive heard many people say that there is nothing that compares to a dripper.
> 
> ...


If it is flavor you crave consider the Sapor rda it cost about the same as the Troll. I always say why not a dripper too? It just adds to the fun!


----------



## kev mac (16/11/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Im currently vaping on the gclapton coil head from atom vapes.. The flavour is good but i need more sooo my next mission will be to get me an rda. Once i save up for it lol
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Lots of good,cheap (under $20.00) authentic rdas available.Go for it!


----------



## Sterling Vape (16/11/16)

Got my Troll v2 yesterday. Back to dripping after a vortice clone put me off of dripping since March. My faith in dripping has been restored after this purchase. Easily the best bang for buck when it comes to RDA, might even be up there with a few premium RDA's.

I ran the Troll in the ultrasonic along with the stock twisted coils before first use and set her up and hit it at a constant 85w on the minikin v2. My sweetspot. love the setup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (16/11/16)

kev mac said:


> If it is flavor you crave consider the Sapor rda it cost about the same as the Troll. I always say why not a dripper too? It just adds to the fun!


I personally prefer the Aeolus Lite RDA, very similar to the Sapor and around the same price as well.
I feel as if the Aeolus is like a more refined verrsion of the Sapor.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

